# 50's Schwinn Spitfire



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm watching this bike. At what price should I walk away and let the other guy have it? I'm waiting for the serial number.


----------



## daved66 (Jun 13, 2013)

I love the rack style seat inthe back, very ingenious.   The bike as you can see needs a lot of love,
but would make a great project.  I would be in $200 tops.  and that is because I like a challange.
can't tell in pic for sure,but back wheel looks chrome?  or maybe just the dirt.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 13, 2013)

*hey,that looks familir*

ive never seen a spitfire of this year with a tank,but its a very cool bike.dont see many in spitfire blue either.most of them were red.i would say 100.00-250.00.i hope you get it.:o


----------



## bricycle (Jun 13, 2013)

Tanks alone now go for $200 and up.... up to you. You're basically paying for tank, frame/fork,rack? and maybe fenders.
 Rest is not so great...


----------



## tailhole (Jun 13, 2013)

*go for it!*

I agree with Mr. Bricycle, the tank is worth a couple hundred.  The bike itself w/o tank, prolly in the $150-$175 range in a fair market.


----------



## cyclebuster (Jun 15, 2013)

i got a black 53 like that free yesterday. no tank or rack.


----------

